# Good Board Bag?



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Anyone have a recommendation for a board bag? I want something that will fit a board with bindings on it and my boots. If it has room for even more gear that's even better. Thanks for the help.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Dakine Snowboard : Low Roller

Dakine has very durable bags with good price / performance. Board with bindings, and helmet/pants/jacket fit into the main bag easily and the boots are stored in extra exterior boot bags: smelly boots are separated from the other clothes


----------



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

neni said:


> Dakine Snowboard : Low Roller
> 
> Dakine has very durable bags with good price / performance. Board with bindings, and helmet/pants/jacket fit into the main bag easily and the boots are stored in extra exterior boot bags: smelly boots are separated from the other clothes


I second this recommendation. I got 2 for my wife and I before we went to SLC last year. It made the travel pretty easy. You can fit plenty in there. Just be sure to stay below the 50 lb max so you don't pay extra.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

That dakine looks really nice. It's pricey but far cheaper than my boots alone cost. Main purpose will be protecting and holding boots bindings board in the back of my pickup or the SUV so they aren't knocking around and everything is in one spot. It looks pretty cool too, I guess that's a plus too!:thumbsup:


----------



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

Here's a better deal:

Dakine Low Roller (Northwest) (Dakine 1600450NWT), Snowboard Bags | BuySnow.com

They are running a sale using the code 'taxthis' for an extra 15% off as well.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Ordered a black one.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

KansasNoob said:


> Ordered a black one.


You're sure about the colour? On the pickup it might get quite dusty... black's a delicate colour


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

It may get a little dusty, but the pickup is black too, so it'll match it. :laugh:

I have a bedcover for trips that keeps everything out of the elements.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh, black cars... uhm... next one will be beige


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I really like black when it's clean (aka first 10 minutes after it's watched). Speaking of which mine needs a wash bad. :thumbsdown:


----------

